# AWK in Windows



## desperado (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

in schon leicht frustriert. Unter Linux funktioniert awk ganz prima.
Die Dateien heißen alle 1625-HBXDPDF20100502145512.pdf, also ich brauche die Jahreszahl mit Monat und Tag (20100502). Das macht das untere script ganz gut.

#!/bin/bash
#
for i in 16* ;
do
echo $i | awk '{ print substr($i,13,8) }'
done

Unter Windows hab ich es so versucht:

for %%i IN (*.pdf) DO C:\WINDOWS\gawk {print(substr(%%i,13,8))} ;

Und da kommt nur Müll heraus.
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

dafür braucht man kein awk, weder mit der Bash, noch mit Batch:

```
#!/bin/bash
#
for i in 16* ;
do
echo ${i:12:8}
done
```


```
SETLOCAL EnableDelayedExpansion
FOR %%i IN (*.pdf) DO (
  SET j=%%i
  echo !j:~12,8!
)
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## desperado (2. Mai 2010)

Wow, 

und das ohne AWk, hätte gar nicht gedacht das so was geht. Wieder was dazu gelernt.
Danke dir.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vereth (19. Mai 2010)

Wo gibt es eigentlich eine brauchbare Referenz für .bat-Programmierung zum Herunterladen? Mein googlen brachte nur Müll.


----------

